
The one-armed robot that can lay 1,000 bricks an hour - jonbaer
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/video-the-latest-on-the-one-armed-robot-that-can-lay-1000-bricks-an-hour-2016-9
======
JoeAltmaier
Hm. No mortar. No ability to recover from perturbations (animals, children
moving blocks; block flaws/cracks; foundation flaws). No apparent feedback at
all. Just a movie showing a brick-placement bot '3D printing' part of a
building. And a lot of hype - I didn't understand the entire intro, it sounded
like hot-air words strung together.

